
Zero Lives Remaining (Alexis Ohanian) - marojejian
https://medium.com/initialized-capital/zero-lives-remaining-f60e909b5d6a
======
megamindbrian2
I wish I could work at Reddit. Writing bots to help people communicate in a
ranked forum sounds fun.

